# "Last Visit" Problem



## Art (Aug 31, 2007)

I looked at past posts and couldn't find any mention of this problem so maybe it is my computer.

In any case, when I log on to TUG, after 15 minutes, the "you last visited" message resets to the time for the current log on.  Along with that, it "dims" all the string titles so I no longer know which ones are new since my previous log in  yesterday or whenever it was.

Interestingly, my new last visited message seems to remain unchanged 30 minutes after if I have not yet left the TUG BBS.

So, what can be done/do I have to do so the the "last visited" message doesn't reset until I log out of TUG?  Or if the reset is triggered by TUG for some good reason, could the default be set to some longer time such as 60 or 120 minutes?

Art


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

The bbs will log you out automatically after 15 minutes of inactivity.  That then resets your "last visit".

Note that spending 15 minutes writing a reply or reading already-downloaded messages all takes place on your local computer but does not cause any activity on the bbs end that keeps your connection alive.


----------



## Art (Sep 1, 2007)

So, is there any way around this 15 minute bug?

I know I don't seem to have this problem with cruisecritic, Timeshareforum and flyertalk.  Are they all using better BBS software?  Cruisecritic and flyertalk are handling a much greater volume of posts.

The situation really reduces the effectiveness of anyone as a member of TUG since it becomes a real pain to identify unread topics where one might be able to contribute a useful response.

Art


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Not a bug - it's the way vB is intended to work.  If you keep clicking on things, it keeps your connection active, and keeps you shown as online (bottom of the bbs homepage).  If you let it sit for 15 minutes _without clicking anything_, it considers you inactive, and also drops you from the online display.  If this were set to a longer time period, it would show you as active long after you have gone elsewhere, and inflates the online viewers numbers unrealistically.

Make sure you have the "Remember Me" box checked when you log in, and that you are set to accept cookies from tugbbs.com.

Check the Today's Posts options under Quick Links, also.  This shows you all threads with new posts in the past 24 hours.  The color of the link should show you if you've already accessed the link, to the extent that YOUR system tracks your browsing history.

Related thread:
How to call up BBS notes of day before


----------

